# Bronx Zoo's missing cobra 'speaks out' on Twitter



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 30, 2011)

A tongue-in-cheek Twitter user giving "updates" on a missing deadly Egyptian cobra now has some 35,000 followers.

BBC News - Bronx Zoo's missing cobra 'speaks out' on Twitter


----------



## ezekiel86 (Mar 30, 2011)

Would not mind having one in the collection


----------

